# manual download



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

i am looking for a manual for a briggs motor model 146702 i got a 66 briggs and stratton and trying to redo it


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Would that be a 140000 series, 6 hp?


----------



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

yes


----------



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

i tried on the briggs site but they don't show nothing


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I have about 10 pages on these in a repair manual. Want me to scan them in?


----------



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

sorry yes if you would


----------



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

sixchows 
sorry about yesterday but yes i could use those pages if you could scan them for me

thank you


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sniknuoy
Sorry for the delay! I'll try and get it done tomorrow(Tuesday) evening. Needed to get the tool truck ready for the week!


----------



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

no problem i am gettin ready for work so when you get a chance no hurry .


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

first page


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sniknuoy
Let me know if you can read it. I tried it 3X, so far this is the clearest. The problem is the book is a few inches thick and these pages are hard to get flat without breaking the binding.


----------



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

they look good


----------



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

they are fuzz some but i may be able to work with them


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

3


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

4


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

5


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

6


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

7


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

8


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

9


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

10


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I'm not really sure how much these pages will help. 

Maybe they should be moved to the small engine forum?


----------



## sniknuoy49 (Nov 6, 2004)

i do thank you


----------

